# Guess it's only fair to ask, How do you feel about women over 60 with SHORT hair?



## Jetz

I know there are different opinions on women with short hair, just as there are with men with long hair.
I'd love to hear other opinions. 

J.


----------



## RadishRose

Being a woman, I have no opinion on this. I'm guessing that men prefer long hair on a woman, but just a guess.


----------



## Robusta

I am a long hair liker.  Short hair does look good on some as long as it is a feminine style, but on most it just looks like a chop job for convenience sake.


----------



## Buckeye

I'm not a fan.


----------



## CindyLouWho

...like the reply I posted in the "Men's Long Hair" post, just be true to who you are and wear your hair however you like it, not for any other reason.  I wear my hair long because it feels right for me and I like being able to wear it several different ways.


----------



## Falcon

Can't  say.  You didn't say  HOW  much  older than 60  0r  HOW  short.


----------



## Toomuchstuff

Some women can pull  it off beautifully ! I always think of Jamie Lee Curtis .   She's a natural beauty . I'm tossing the idea around of getting my hair cut short-er. 
I'm scared ! I have such thick,straight hair  , I'm hoping the upkeep will be easier.  Now , if I take a shower before bed and go to bed with wet hair, it's still wet till the next afternoon ! I can't imagine the luxury of having it dry in an hour !


----------



## C'est Moi

On other people, I couldn't care less.   Each of us needs to wear our hair the way we prefer.   My own preference is shoulder-length on me, though right now it is shorter because I'm growing the color off and plan on embracing the gray.   Once I finish this painful process I will return to my "signature" bob.


----------



## CeeCee

My hair is long but I wear it clipped up mostly...or in a pony tail.


----------



## Victor

Don't like very short hair at all.
But very long hair looks unbecoming after a certain age.
The color matters more than length.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm way over 60 and prefer short hair mostly because I'm lazy and it is easier to take care of. If older women over 60 wear their hair long I like to see it clipped up.


----------



## Manatee

Short haired ladies are everywhere here in the geezer ghetto.  I always assumed it was for convenience.


----------



## AZ Jim

Depends on the woman and style of cut!


----------



## Shalimar

Mine is more than halfway down my derrière. I love it.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Mine is more than halfway down my derrière. I love it.



So do I. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> So do I. :love_heart:



Thanks.


----------



## Warrigal

Mine is a chop job for convenience. And it looks better on me than longer styles.


----------



## Mike

It is up to the Lady, she will have had opinions from
various family and friends and will have the one that
suits her best.

There are still those who get it wrong, but I would
never suggest that it was wrong!

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun

I don't like long hair on myself. It is too thick and holds water too much. Even my hairdresser will have me to sit over in another chair after she has washed it and wait for it to dry some because it takes so long for it to dry even blow drying it. My husband always wanted me to have long hair but I told him he wasn't the one that had to care for it and it was too much of a pain when it is long. Now it looks good on some women but like others have stated, color can make a difference.


----------



## SifuPhil

AprilSun said:


> ... but like others have stated, color can make a difference.



It looks great with redheads.


----------



## Temperance

Personally, for me, I prefer long hair.  I certainly do not have a problem with short hair on others.


----------



## hollydolly

I prefer short hair ...I think it's so much easier to look after than long...and several times over the years out of exasperation with my own long hair...I've had my hair cut short.. I just don't suit it..._really I don't_, so I keep it long as you can see in my avatar....and it's a real PITA to keep it looking nice..


----------



## moviequeen1

I prefer shorter hair that's the way I like it.
I have natural curly hair,in the summer months if I haven't had it cut in awhile it begins to get really thick on top,in back bothers me. Last week,I went to Super Cuts for a trim,hadn't been there since Aug'17,I was due.The only time I had long hair was in college in mid 70's,it was down to my shoulders Sue


----------



## debodun

I prefer short on older women; neat and clean. My mom was just the opposite. She had a conniption the day I came home with it cut short, but I've worn it that way ever since; much easier to care for. I was in my mid-20's then, so she really couldn't dictate to me. We used to almost come to fisticuffs over hair. Hers was so long and scraggly she looked like a stereotypical witch and I mentioned that to her. She said she'd rather look like a witch than a butch, then added my hair looked like a football helmet to her.


----------



## JoeD

I much prefer short hair. Almost always.


----------



## nvtribefan

Jetz said:


> *I know there are different opinions on women with short hair, just as there are with men with long hair.
> I'd love to hear other opinions.
> 
> *



My opinion is that women and men should wear their hair the way they like.  Who cares what someone else thinks?  I do think cleanliness is important.


----------



## chic

It's hard for me to understand how women can say short hair is easier. It isn't. My hair is very long. I wash and condition it, part it and let the air dry it. In very hot weather, I stick it in a ballerina bun with a bobby pin. What could be easier? nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I prefer shoulder length hair on myself, basically long hair since I was young.  I used to have it around shoulder blade length, never cared for anything longer.  I think all women look better with long hair, but I've seen some ladies look nice with the shortest of cuts.  Maybe when I'm older and not feeling up to it, I'll cut mine shorter too, don't know.  It's really up to the women and what they feel comfortable with.  When I was young, my mother kept me in short hair, I didn't have a choice, maybe that's why I leaned towards longer in my teens and adult years.


----------



## Jetz

*well now, interesting responses. Thanks all, for taking the time to reply. Some responses made me smh. Robusta, I think you are a character.....but, so am I.

I have had long hair, short hair, and in between.  Mostly now I just, (to steal an expression from a post earlier in this thread)  "*like a chop job for convenience sake."


----------



## Giantsfan1954

I have curly hair and it's always seemed like the longer it gets the more unruly it gets...
I just don't enjoy messing with hair,I prefer to shower,apply some gelato and be good to go.
I kept my daughter's hair short until she was older enough to care for it herself, she rebelled, I guess in her high school years and grew it down to her backside,now she keeps it shouldered length,give or take.


----------



## Jetz

nvtribefan said:


> My opinion is that women and men should wear their hair the way they like.  Who cares what someone else thinks?  I do think cleanliness is important.



*Yah, I heard that about Cleveland fans. Thanks for responding.*


----------



## Sliverfox

Have worn short  hair all my adult life.

My hair  used to be thick & coarse with some natural curl.
What a pain to keep it looking nice then.
Mostly wore pony tail all through high school.

With age & diabetics  hair has  changed,,now  fine & very little  natural curl.
With  hair lost,,now  wear my hair in a comb over & short.

BTW,, am 76 year old  lady.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I usually see the question of women over 60 with long hair. Some people think it doesn't suit older women. I think short hair, especially if it's stylish is fine. I've seen some women who look fabulous with their short dos....gray or white hair and all.


----------



## Wren

I think it’s up to the individual but, personally prefer to keep my hair short, it’s easier to manage, especially if you colour it, it just seems to ‘lift’ the shape of your face and look more stylish


----------



## jujube

Well, I'm well over 60 and have short hair.  I like it just fine.  It takes 20-30 seconds with the hairdryer and then I'm set to go.  The Spousal Equivalent would like me to have longer hair, but then I'd like him to get rid of the 18-hair comb-over that's not fooling anybody.  So, I figure we're running at par.........


----------



## toffee

i think -wwhen a certain age like very late 60s going to 70s long hair dont look so good 'and if u notice many women keep it and wear it up all the time 'so what is the point to that ?
but lovely to see on younger women - short hair like bob style always looks so smart '


----------



## hollydolly

My hair is long....




 This one is it's current length


----------



## Keesha

toffee said:


> i think -wwhen a certain age like very late 60s going to 70s long hair dont look so good 'and if u notice many women keep it and wear it up all the time 'so what is the point to that ?
> but lovely to see on younger women - short hair like bob style always looks so smart '


I will have to disagree with you on this one. I’ve seen plenty of women over 60 wearing long hair which looks great. 
Whats the point in wearing long hair up? 
Because it looks classy and is nice and cool in the summer. It stops it from getting tangled and caught in the car door. Oil can be added to the ends and hidden in the do. Sooo many reasons. My hair is curly with lots of cow licks. When short it looks crazy. The longer locks hang like spirals which I really like. 



This is my hair before I grew out the colour. I can’t find a recent pic but the silver grey is so fun. It’s an inch from my tailbone. 


hollydolly said:


> My hair is long....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66307 This one is it's current length


Its lovely Holly. It suites you well. 



nvtribefan said:


> My opinion is that women and men should wear their hair the way they like.  Who cares what someone else thinks?  I do think cleanliness is important.



Exactly! 

Here are some other lovely long locks. 



My moms hair.


----------



## Ruthanne

I feel "whatever floats yer boat!"


----------



## Ronni

Dont have one of just me, but this shot of a couple months ago is a pretty good example of the way I keep my hair. Sometimes it’s green or pink or turquoise  but it stays mostly this length and style. I prefer it, not for convenience because honestly when it was halfway down my back I didn’t have to do anything to it other than put it in a ponytail or quick braid if it got in my way. Takes a bit longer now because I actually have to style it some lol! But I think this style and cut is just more flattering on me as I’ve gotten older.


----------



## Lc jones

I know my husband likes a little bit longer hair but I think it depends on the woman and the size of her head I have a pretty big head so short hair looks very strange on me but my mom looked adorable with short hair because she had a smaller head isn’t that  funny!


----------



## Sassycakes

*I prefer my hair short. In the younger years I had long hair,but I like the way the short hair looks at my age now. My husband likes the short hair so my choice is short.*


----------



## Pecos

When we first married, my wife had beautiful and fairly long dark brown hair. Over the years, her style has changed and now she has a short and very stylish haircut. She has also gone with her natural grey hair and it looks great in my opinion. But then, I just like looking at her anyway.
I have gone completely white and feel lucky that I have enough to comb.


----------



## Llynn

For a man, there is no correct (safe) answer to a question like this.


----------



## Liberty

Main reason I keep my hair short is its so thick and heavy when it gets long...have to thin it. Its naturally curly so keeping it short also allows me to not give a fig and grab a wig when going out.  People will say "I love your hair, where do you get it styled", and I just say "can't beat monofilament" - hey, you can go out in the rain with it, even!

Hub says a wig makes me look 20 years younger.  Have heard that about wearing good wigs period - maybe that's why so many celebs wear them.


----------



## Judycat

I don't care how anyone wears their hair. If I let mine grow too far below my chin line, I begin getting into hag territory.


----------



## Patio Life

Right now my hair is long. 
But now it is a lot of effort to keep it looking nice. So I am going to get it cut into a choppy pixie cut.


----------



## fmdog44

Love short hair on women of all ages.


----------



## Ferocious

*How do you feel about women over 60 with SHORT hair?*


*I think women feel lovely whatever their ages or hair length........ it's the slap in my face I don't like....*


----------



## jerry old

The question is" How do you feel about women over 60 with short hair?"
Ain't no figuring to that, grab a'holdt (censored)


----------



## mike4lorie

It all depends on the person... Short hair, long hair, whatever you like, and suits you...


----------



## Rosemarie

I like long hair myself, but it's a pain to look after. Washing it is such a palaver. Besides,  hair thins as we age and the see-through look isn't good. So, short hair on  old ladies is preferable, so long as it's in a flattering style. I don't like to see women with mannish haircuts. 

I have to confess something...my hair was long until a couple of months ago...then in a fit of pique, I shaved it all off. For the first time in my life, I was completely bald and it felt wonderful! Now it's growing back and going curly, which is nice. Just in time for the cold weather!


----------



## treeguy64

I don't care, one way, or the other. If someone looks good, to me, with his/her hair a particular way, cool. If he/she looks ridiculous, to me, he/she probably doesn't, to himself/herself. Also, cool.........


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> I like long hair myself, but it's a pain to look after. Washing it is such a palaver. Besides,  hair thins as we age and the see-through look isn't good. So, short hair on  old ladies is preferable, so long as it's in a flattering style. I don't like to see women with mannish haircuts.
> 
> I have to confess something...my hair was long until a couple of months ago...then in a fit of pique, I shaved it all off. For the first time in my life, I was completely bald and it felt wonderful! Now it's growing back and going curly, which is nice. Just in time for the cold weather!


WoW !! That was Brave!! ... was it curly before you shaved it off?

I would have my hair cut short if my face suited it but it doesn't so my hair stays long.... 

This was last weekend after I'd had 3 inches cut off...


----------



## IrisSenior

Long hair is such a pain after spending years and years making it look ok. Now that I am older and retired, I don't want to bother so I am not colouring it anymore and plan to get it cut shorter the next time at the hairdresser.


----------



## Lc jones

I’d like my medium length hair just right below the chin I like it to frame my face what I’m looking for now is a new color for my hair it’s kind of dingy now a dirty blonde so I’m going to talk to the hairstylist and see if she has some suggestions


----------



## gennie

Personally, I don't think 'college girl' hair (long, straight, center part) pairs well with a jowly turkey neck but that's just me.


----------



## Lc jones

gennie said:


> Personally, I don't think 'college girl' hair (long, straight, center part) pairs well with a jowly turkey neck but that's just me.


I agree for me that sure wouldn’t work.


----------



## jaquie

Short hair for this over 60 woman.  I'm on the go a lot so I have "wash and wear" hair.  Fluff it up with fingers and/or blow dryer and I'm out of the apartment ASAP!


----------



## Keesha

gennie said:


> Personally, I don't think 'college girl' hair (long, straight, center part) pairs well with a jowly turkey neck but that's just me.


Luckily my hair isn’t straight nor do I part it in the middle so I’m good. 

Hair should be worn like anything else you wear.
The way YOU like it, not how everyone else likes it.


----------



## win231

I don't care whether a woman's hair is long or short.
I care about what's under the hair.


----------



## Catlady

I remember when I was almost 30, EVERYBODY was telling me I needed to cut it short, that women were not supposed to have long hair past 30.  Since I'm naturally rebellious I told them I was not cattle and did not follow the herd, I would keep mine long.  If looks could kill I would have died that long ago.   Now I wear mine to the bottom of my neck.   I think very long hair is not pretty on older women unless they put it up in some way.  Also very long hair is hard to wash/brush/maintain for older women.  I've always loved Angela Lansbury's hairstyle on "Murder she Wrote'' but a friend of mine told me that style is murder to maintain.


----------



## Catlady

Some of these short hairstyles are classy and elegant.  They can be expensive to maintain with more frequent cuttings, but they're so easy to care for, like Jaquie said above ''wash and wear''.

https://www.google.com/search?q=old...WHr54KHVVDAtUQ7AkoAXoECA8QCw&biw=1920&bih=944


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> I think very long hair is not pretty on older women unless they put it up in some way.



So these women don’t look pretty?
Maybe they didn’t get the ‘old woman’ memo.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## TravelinMan

PVC said:


> Some of these short hairstyles are classy and elegant.  They can be expensive to maintain with more frequent cuttings, but they're so easy to care for, like Jaquie said above ''wash and wear''.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=old...WHr54KHVVDAtUQ7AkoAXoECA8QCw&biw=1920&bih=944



I definitely think it depends on the woman, but I think I prefer shorter hair mostly.  If a woman has a longer looking face, a shorter hair style tends to make her face appear less so.  I guess it is also a bit easier to take care of the 'do.

Ages ago I married a gal who had hair down to her waist.  It bed it was a PITA!  Not too much later, most of it was lopped off.


----------



## Keesha

TravelinMan said:


> I definitely think it depends on the woman


Ya think?


----------



## Catlady

Keesha, most if not all of the women you pictured look under 60, especially #3 and #4 in your first post above with the pics, hardly any wrinkles and NO jowls on their jaws and necks.   Not arguing here, my opinion is just mine and I was just offering MY opinion.  I never said all older women have to cut their hair or even put it up, it's THEIR personal choice.


----------



## Keesha

No problem with you having your opinion. I respect that we all have our own biases and opinions just as I have mine. 

I’d even go as far as saying that very few older women suite long hair but I’d never say that ‘very long hair doesn’t look pretty on older women’ 

In my experience I’ve seen plenty of gorgeous healthy older women with long hair. Perhaps it’s possibly that I live near Mennonite country where women don’t cut their hair so I’ve seen plenty of exceptionally long hair on all age groups. 

Plus in my opinion, all the women in the pictures are older women who look attractive with long hair. When I went to purchase my wood lathe, the receptionist at the store had hair down to her knees and it was pure silver and in one long braid down her back. It looked gorgeous on her and she was definitely in her 60’s. 

I do agree though that it usually looks nicer styled into some type of bun or undo.
Maybe I’m just a long hair die hard. 
I find long hair on women so beautifully feminine


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> Perhaps it’s possibly that* I live near Mennonite country where women don’t cut their hair* so I’ve seen plenty of exceptionally long hair on all age groups.



There you go, that is why you have a more favorable opinion of long hair on older women. I practically never see older women with very long hair, past their shoulder blades. And, most of your photos you've posted, you wear it beautifully braided or put up in some way.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> There you go, that is why you have a more favorable opinion of long hair on older women. I practically never see older women with very long hair, past their shoulder blades. And, most of your photos you've posted, you wear it beautifully braided or put up in some way.


Awwww.... thank you. 
That was so sweet 

Awww....


----------



## Catlady

https://www.google.com/search?q=hai...BAgHEAE&biw=1920&bih=944#imgrc=HA3uQr3fOfF3YMI'm not good at uploading photos, so my apologies.

The photo of the hairdo on the right, with long front and short back I think is very elegant and is attractive on all ages and all hair colors.  It would only work for someone with straight hair and likes to blow dry their hair.  I have wavy with some curl hair and it would never work on me.

I once was at a garage waiting for my car to be serviced.  This older woman with salt & pepper hair with this same hairdo was dropping her car off to be serviced and ALL of the guys in the office kept staring at her and practically begging to give her a ride home.  I am definitely not a lesbian and I myself thought she looked beautiful and very elegant with that hairdo.


----------



## Keesha

Yes I totally agree. That is one exceptionally attractive hairstyle. The other day while out shopping I saw an older woman with super thick silver grey hair in this style but she dyed the very front jet black and it looked amazing. Everyone was looking at her. I don’t consider myself a lesbian but I do find some women attractive and this older woman certainly was. 

And getting back to very long hair. You ARE right that very long hair does generally look better styled somehow. Looking at pictures is completely different because the models are prepped and posed for the photograph which clearly isn’t reality. 

The only time my hair is down is after I wash it since it takes all day to fully dry otherwise it IS always styled. My conclusion is that hair looks good at any length as long as it is healthy and well coiffured and cared for. Straggly long hair is ugly on anyone no matter what age. 

This angled bobbed style  can look attractive on wavy 2c type hair also but definitely looks best on straight thick hair.  I love how the thickness can be sown off at the back so nicely.


----------



## Catlady

Ah, the first photo of the blonde is how the lady in my story wore hers, only hers was salt-gray.  The first lady of France,  Briggite Macron,  kind of wears hers this way but it always looks kind of windblown and dry and I think it could be a wig.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> I think it could be a wig.


But a nice wig at least. Lol


----------



## Victor

I strongly prefer short to medium hair length, over 55. Not long grey or white hair!
This is fashionable but is very unattractive to me. Makes them look much older, worse when it
covers the face.


----------



## Keesha

Victor said:


> I strongly prefer short to medium hair length, over 55. Not long grey or white hair!
> This is fashionable but is very unattractive to me. Makes them look much older, worse when it
> covers the face.


So you prefer all women over 55 to colour their hair and wear it short to medium length?


----------



## StarSong

I think people should wear their hair in ways that suit their hair type, their willingness to care for it, their skillset, and their comfort.  I wear my hair medium short because that's what works for me in these categories.   

Speaking of hairstyles, THANK HEAVENS most men have embraced the shaved head look over that truly awful comb-over-the-bald-spot strategy. Ugh!


----------



## Victor

Keesha said:


> So you prefer all women over 55 to colour their hair and wear it short to medium length?


Yes, if the color looks natural to the skin. Not a large contrast. Every region may differ in styles.


----------



## Catlady

This is Elon Musk's mother, now 71, and a model for 50 years.  Gone are the days when you were through as a model past 35.  She's very attractive.

https://www.google.com/search?q=elo...4KHXW_AxgQ_B0wAXoECAkQAw#imgrc=89l4paqTm7q7VM:


----------



## Catlady

Victor said:


> Yes, if the color looks natural to the skin. Not a large contrast. Every region may differ in styles.


I agree with you that white hair makes people look older, but I rather look older than use those toxic chemical dyes on my hair.  I was an early grayer, had my first white hair at 15 like my grandma and mother.  The minute I retired I stopped coloring my hair and would never color again.

JOKE =  A middle school teacher was talking to her class about the first President Bush.  Then she asked the class what they learned about him during class.  One boy said that ''the president lived at home with his mother''.  Barbara Bush was a non-nonsense woman and refused to color her hair and looked much older than her dark haired husband.


----------



## Catlady

I had a friend who was very fond of her grandma and used to visit her often in windy Wilcox, Arizona.  My friend, when she was like 8-10 or so, saw her grandma, who liked to wear her hair long and white, when it was windy and she thought her grandma looked like Moses.  She never forgot that image.  I can just picture it.  LOL


----------



## Olivia

First off, just what is wrong with looking "older"?  One can be a grouchy old fart at 35 and no hair color is going to change that. And one can be a nice looking person at 70+ with beautiful silvery white hair. It's attitude and taking care of oneself overall so that not the only young looking thing about oneself is what is on top of one's head. And remember the saying about snow on the roof does not mean that's no fire in the furnace? Yeah, that one.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I think people should wear their hair in ways that suit their hair type, their willingness to care for it, their skillset, and their comfort.  I wear my hair medium short because that's what works for me in these categories.
> 
> Speaking of hairstyles, THANK HEAVENS most men have embraced the shaved head look over that truly awful comb-over-the-bald-spot strategy. Ugh!


Exactly. Like anything else in life, you do what works for you as a unique individual and pay me heed to the nay sayers because in the end, we are the ones we need to like ourselves and the choices we make. Who really cares what others think, especially guys. They don’t have to care for our hair. 

And YES thank goodness men started embracing the shaved head look instead of trying to hide the fact that they are losing they’re hair. As we can tell from Trump, those comb overs fool no one.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> I agree with you that white hair makes people look older, but I rather look older than use those toxic chemical dyes on my hair.  I was an early grayer, had my first white hair at 15 like my grandma and mother.  The minute I retired I stopped coloring my hair and would never color again.



Absolutely! Silver grey hair instantly ages us but who cares. I’d rather embrace  my natural colour than  keep touching up my roots once a week in a colour that no longer suites me in order to fool myself and others. No thanks. I stopped colouring my hair over 4 years ago and have zero regrets.


----------



## Pecos

I am a white haired 76 year old man, we would be an odd looking couple if my wife decided to dye her hair. I don't want to see her having to mess with all those chemicals. There is nothing wrong with being an attractive older couple who look their age. By the time you are in your 70's, it just looks unnatural. I like my wife's natural hair.


----------



## Keesha

Pecos said:


> I am a white haired 76 year old man, we would be an odd looking couple if my wife decided to dye her hair. I don't want to see her having to mess with all those chemicals. There is nothing wrong with being an attractive older couple who look their age. By the time you are in your 70's, it just looks unnatural. I like my wife's natural hair.


Exactly. I find couples who both age naturally together,  very attractive. They look like  they are comfortable in their own skin and with each other and there’s nothing more attractive than that. 
They look like they belong together with no external pretences.


----------



## Catlady

Actor Jeff Chandler was a 6' 5'' tall hunk who went prematurely gray by age 30 and died at 42 from surgery complications
https://www.google.com/search?q=act...lAhXXvZ4KHa5iB_IQiR56BAgGEBQ&biw=1920&bih=944


----------



## Ruthanne

I think it's fine to have whatever length hair you want at over 60.  I also feel it's cool to have whatever color hair you like, too.  I don't put any hard and fast rules on it.  I am over 60 and color my hair.  I don't like the drab color my hair has become and don't find it attractive.  It's not a pretty silver or gray or even white.  I was born with very light blonde hair and it was that way until well into my 30s.  I liked that color a lot.  Personally I prefer now to have my hair about shoulder length even though it's longer than that now.  I'm going to get a trim.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Exactly. I find couples who both age naturally together,  very attractive. They look like  they are comfortable in their own skin and with each other and there’s nothing more attractive than that.
> They look like they belong together with no external pretences.



I love how you put this @Keesha.


----------



## Doomp

It depends on their face shape and features. I would look HORRIBLE with short hair because of my round face. But some women can carry it off. IMO they should be very feminine with delicate features.


----------



## jerry old

I  can't post on this thread, I know nothing about the topic:
Some look good in long hair, some in short hair..
Those with long hair can get their hair cut and still look good.
I suppose exhibiting age in more important to the ladies.

I do have one opinion, don't care for bald headed women, especially those
that have hair, but have chosen to parade around bald.


----------



## Pepper

jerry r. garner said:


> I do have one opinion, don't care for bald headed women, especially those
> that have hair, but have chosen to parade around bald.


Hope it's a choice.  Hope it's not from chemo.


----------



## Marie5656

*My hair is very fine, and thin. I have always kept it short. Does not look good any other way.*


----------



## Liberty

Doomp said:


> It depends on their face shape and features. I would look HORRIBLE with short hair because of my round face. But some women can carry it off. IMO they should be very feminine with delicate features.


Always thought most older women wearing long hair  looked like "mutton dressed as lamb" .  Know that translates to the UK folks, lol


----------



## CrackerJack

I am in my mid seventies and like my hair short. When I was in my 30's in the 70'sI had long hair and it looked good. It all depends on how the style is created and age is immaterial to me. I do not like to see older women with elaborate hairstyles and noticeable  extensions.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I love my hair short and it has been short since I was in my teens.*


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Always thought most older women wearing long hair  looked like "mutton dressed as lamb" .  Know that translates to the UK folks, lol


 Thanks ...I have long hair, never thought I looked like mutton dressed as lamb ☹


----------



## Marlene

Ah well, mutton dressed as lamb we be, @hollydolly


----------



## Nautilus

It really depends upon the shape of the face.  I believe my wife's hair is perfect for her...short but not too short.


----------



## Marlene

Nautilus said:


> It really depends upon the shape of the face.  I believe my wife's hair is perfect for her...short but not too short.
> View attachment 84190


She is quite lovely.


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> Ah well, mutton dressed as lamb we be, @hollydolly


 Not me...I hope!!!


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> Not me...I hope!!!


eh, if it is a saying to shame older women into submission, then it fails miserably.  I think women (and men) should live their lives to the fullest.  My grandmother had hair down to her waist until the day she died.  I don't believe she was trying to look like a lamb.  I have hair that falls below my shoulders.  I am not aiming to be a lamb.  People should wear whatever length suits them and makes them feel good, IMO.


----------



## treeguy64

I give a rat's behind.


----------



## Keesha

And mine is down to my tailbone and I’m tall.
I could not give a @&)” what others think of my hair. How others feel about me is none of my business


----------



## Marlene

Keesha said:


> And mine is down to my tailbone and I’m tall.
> I could not give a @&)” what others think of my hair. How others feel about me is none of my business


Ah, you agree with Dr. Sonia Friedman who said exactly that.  I loved what she said in her book, ON A CLEAR DAY, YOU CAN SEE YOURSELF:  "No matter what you do, someone important to you isn't going to like it." and "Though it is painful, rejection won't kill you and it may lead to growth."


----------



## Liberty

Sassycakes said:


> *I love my hair short and it has been short since I was in my teens.*


Way easier to take care of, too!


----------



## Liberty

treeguy64 said:


> I give a rat's behind.


You would, treeguy...lol.


----------



## peppermint

I have long hair...I'm about to have my hair cut this week....I was sick for a while and didn't get out to much...


----------



## fancicoffee13

Jetz said:


> I know there are different opinions on women with short hair, just as there are with men with long hair.
> I'd love to hear other opinions.
> 
> J.


I have short hair and am over 65.  I even thought about buying a short hair wig because I have a bald spot on to p of my head.


----------



## Liberty

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have short hair and am over 65.  I even thought about buying a short hair wig because I have a bald spot on to p of my head.


fanci, I wear a lot of wigs - love them.  They've really given me a sense of freedom from doing a lot of hair fussing.  Bad hair days are ok now thanks to "monofilament"...lol.  Get a lot of complements, too, so what's not to love.  Suggest you might want to find a wig salon and try some on so you can get a good feel for the type you would want.  Love the catalog from Paula Young Wigs.  Just thinking of buying another this week...they've got a big sale going on now!


----------



## Lakeland living

I like both, have to admit seeing a senior of either sex with colored hair makes me smile...


----------



## Keesha

My hair is  sometimes coloured. I have pink, purple, blue, green, silver, gold or rose  gold. Right now I have pink in my fringe


----------



## Marlene

Keesha said:


> My hair is  sometimes coloured. I have pink, purple, blue, green, silver, gold or rose  gold. Right now I have pink in my fringe


I love it.  Is it spray on or some sort of dye?


----------



## fmdog44

Better short hair than short temper!


----------



## Ladybj

My hair is pass my shoulders.  Not too long, not short...I like it...hubby likes it as well  It does not make me look older. Some long hair on older mature women make them look older.


----------



## Myquest55

Over the years, I have had short hair and long hair but short hair requires much maintenance - which costs $$.  For a number of years we had enough income that I could color, trim and style my hair for $100 about every 8 weeks.  Now we are retired, I don't have those funds so have let my hair grow.  I also don't have a hair style that I really like so have just let it grow.  Its now just below my butt and it sometimes gets in the way and I have to braid it up every night so it doesn't wrap around my neck  

I had a long braid once before and was madly painting the interior of the house to get it ready to sell.   Every time I leaned over to refresh the brush, the braid would fall into the can of paint.  I HAD to cut it then :-D


----------



## Keesha

Marlene said:


> I love it.  Is it spray on or some sort of dye?


Yes it’s a spray colour and is super easy to use and wash out. Here are some pictures of it


----------



## Keesha

Myquest55 said:


> Over the years, I have had short hair and long hair but short hair requires much maintenance - which costs $$.  For a number of years we had enough income that I could color, trim and style my hair for $100 about every 8 weeks.  Now we are retired, I don't have those funds so have let my hair grow.  I also don't have a hair style that I really like so have just let it grow.  Its now just below my butt and it sometimes gets in the way and I have to braid it up every night so it doesn't wrap around my neck
> 
> I had a long braid once before and was madly painting the interior of the house to get it ready to sell.   Every time I leaned over to refresh the brush, the braid would fall into the can of paint.  I HAD to cut it then :-D


Oddly enough it’s usually only the women who actually grow their hair really long who understand how much easier and cheaper it is to care for. Short hair requires maintenance , cutting , styling etc., whereas long hair just needs braiding or some type of updo. My long hair takes minutes to get ready whereas having short hair took ages to style.

I do the opposite and undo my braid at night time so it doesn’t wrap around my neck. I’d better not give my husband any ideas.
Its about 40 inches long. I’d like to grow it to just below my butt which is considered ‘classic’ length.
Since my hair is curly , I loose  a lot of length


----------



## peppermint

I haven't cut my hair since the summer...Too much in the way...I finally called the Hair Salon....I will get a shorter cut....Not to the shoulder's, 
at least to my neck....I really don't like short hair....My hair grow's fast....


----------



## JaniceM

I think hair length/style should be a matter of personal preference and nothing else.  Age is irrelevant.  
I had short hair twice, hated it both times.  So unless it falls out on its own, mine will stay long.


----------



## CrackerJack

Dont see a problem with short hair at any age. Mine is short and manageable


----------



## charry

i do feel, that elderly women , should not have long hair............i like short hair , on older women.....mine is collar length....i'm gradually going shorter.....


----------



## Pinky

Wear your hair at a length that makes you feel good .. long, short, medium ..


----------



## Ruthanne

When I was younger I had long hair and then went to shoulder length for years.  A few times I had it short.  To each his/her own.

I now have my hair nearly to my lower back and am liking it this way again.  Why not?  There's no rule that says older women have to have shorter hair.


----------



## GoGlo

What is slowly being left of mine is short. But not what we all use to call Burch short...just short and perky like


----------



## Liberty

I like wigs...lol.  Cut my hair short - its really thick though, so wigs fit snug.  Am very sensitive to hair dyes or coloring so isn't much of an option for me.


----------



## CarolfromTX

I've got very short hair. I've never looked very good in long hair, nor am I very skilled in styling it. I've considered letting it grow out, but that awkward in-between state is almost unbearable for me. So I'm sticking with short hair. Gotta admit, it's easy to take care of. And Dave doesn't mind. I've still got more hair than he does!


----------



## Sassycakes

I have short hair now and I love it. Growing up I always had long hair and I don't miss it at all.


----------



## hellomimi

I had it below shoulder length 10 yrs ago but it's high maintenance so I went to a stylist to cut it short. Since I have thick hair, it has to be texturized and not all stylists does it well so I stick to my stylist.

I'm running to the salon once this lockdown is over.


----------



## jujube

I'll tell you, if some salons don't open up soon, this formerly short-haired old hag will be looking like a rag mop.


----------



## peppermint

I can't find a Beauty Parlor at this time...(I wonder why?)….Anyway, my hair is long right now....It usually is just to my shoulders....
Tonight I am dying my hair...It's getting gray....My husband will clip some of my hair...… I never liked short hair....


----------



## hellomimi

jujube said:


> I'll tell you, if some salons don't open up soon, this formerly short-haired old hag will be looking like a rag mop.


Haha...I might go ballistic if lockdown is further extended to May 30. j/k


----------



## Pinky

It's all about what suits the individual, I think. When I was younger, long hair suited me. Now, I suit shorter hair. I like that I only need the flat iron to touch it up. When it was long, I used rollers or a curling iron. For awhile, I wore it in a high ponytail, but it started looking too youthful .. if that makes any sense.


----------



## drifter

I'm a short hair fan. But it's up to the wearer, I think.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> It's all about what suits the individual, I think.



Exactly. Gone are the days when we say old people shouldn’t have long hair. Next we’ll be saying old people shouldn’t wear jeans or bright colours.


----------



## Marlene

Keesha said:


> Exactly. Gone are the days when we say old people shouldn’t have long hair. Next we’ll be saying old people shouldn’t wear jeans or bright colours.


Ha, ha, Keesha, you made me smile.  I lost a long time friend a couple of years ago because she took it upon herself suddenly to begin trying to tell me I couldn't wear lipstick, I couldn't wear this or that, and blah, blah, blah because other women she knew wouldn't like it.  I told her to jump up a rope and tell her "friends" that I didn't spend my life refusing to let men tell me what to do to end it letting other women tell me what to do.  UGH.  What's up with people what want to control our lives? Know what women I admire?  Those who have the gumption to be who they are, critics be hanged.  The women on this site make me smile:

https://www.advanced.style/


----------



## Gaer

My first (horrible ) Mother-in Law told me it's HORRIBLE for any woman over 30 to have long hair.  Don't believe that!  I've always had long,thick hair and wouldn't feel like myself if it were shorter.  Don't care what anybody thinks.  I'm my own person and have my own style!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Cut mine very short a few days ago cuz I'm curious to see if I can accept all my gray/white hairs grown in....its usually a medium auburn brown....hope I dont scare myself to death in a month or two, lol.....


----------



## peppermint

Gaer said:


> My first (horrible ) Mother-in Law told me it's HORRIBLE for any woman over 30 to have long hair.  Don't believe that!  I've always had long,thick hair and wouldn't feel like myself if it were shorter.  Don't care what anybody thinks.  I'm my own person and have my own style!


I'm over 70 and right now I have long hair....I don't have any hair salon to cut my hair...My husband might cut my hair....But a little
inch....I don't like short hair...never did when I was a kid....Isn't it our prerogative...Your right, who cares if they don't like it....


----------



## Pinky

Gaer said:


> My first (horrible ) Mother-in Law told me it's HORRIBLE for any woman over 30 to have long hair.  Don't believe that!  I've always had long,thick hair and wouldn't feel like myself if it were shorter.  Don't care what anybody thinks.  I'm my own person and have my own style!


Your MIL had an old fashioned attitude, like people who think seniors shouldn't wear bright colours. I say "Phooey" to all of that!


----------



## Lc jones

We should do what we want to do with our hair we’ve earned it!


----------



## Em in Ohio

I took criticism for years for being too old for long hair.  I buckled and cut it.  I hated it.  For the good news, by the time the coronavirus restrictions are lifted, all the hideous layers should be grown out.  Short hair is great if you have the face for it - I don't!


----------



## Lc jones

Empty said:


> I took criticism for years for being too old for long hair.  I buckled and cut it.  I hated it.  For the good news, by the time the coronavirus restrictions are lifted, all the hideous layers should be grown out.  Short hair is great if you have the face for it - I don't!


Me too my head is too big for short hair, LOL, But my mom looked adorable in short hair she had a little tiny face and she was kind of short she was like a little pixie.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Lc jones said:


> Me too my head is too big for short hair, LOL, But my mom looked adorable in short hair she had a little tiny face and she was kind of short she was like a little pixie.


Like your mom, I have the tiny face (fits the head and body, haha) - but the cute pixie haircut doesn't work for me - nose and ears keep growing and close-crop framing with short hair just makes all my negatives POP.  (Yes, I long to hide as much as possible behind long hair again!)


----------



## Lc jones

Empty said:


> Like your mom, I have the tiny face (fits the head and body, haha) - but the cute pixie haircut doesn't work for me - nose and ears keep growing and close-crop framing with short hair just makes all my negatives POP.  (Yes, I long to hide as much as possible behind long hair again!)


You’re  funny


----------



## Karmen1996

I've always had very short hair, only because I've never had the type of hair that I was able to grow to a longer length.  But, I guess it always worked for me because I was petite.  Sure wish I could have had long hair, though.


----------



## hellomimi

My hair has grown at a length I can fix it as high pony tail or let it hang loose with wavy curls. It makes me happy I can try different looks when I'm bored.


----------



## Lewkat

At my age it is short and right now is definitely a chop job since I have seen the inside of my hair dresser's shop in months now.


----------



## Keesha

hellomimi said:


> My hair has grown at a length I can fix it as high pony tail or let it hang loose with wavy curls. It makes me happy I can try different looks when I'm bored.


And isn’t it easy as ever to maintain? No need for styling and it stays out of your face completely.


----------



## Keesha

Em in Ohio said:


> I took criticism for years for being too old for long hair.  I buckled and cut it.  I hated it.  For the good news, by the time the coronavirus restrictions are lifted, all the hideous layers should be grown out.  Short hair is great if you have the face for it - I don't!


Wow. People actually criticized you for having your choice of hairstyle? How sad. While I have a small head , I’ve got curly hair with plenty of cow licks . With short hair, those cow licks are untameable and it took too long to style . Long hair for me is , by far, the easiest to maintain. Throw it in a braid or put it in a bun. It’s takes about 5 minutes. Good luck growing out those layers.


----------



## treeguy64

Short, long, young, old...... I could give a #$%^! It's who the person is, NOT what their hair length is, or their age!


----------



## MarciKS

mine is baby fine and impossible no matter what length. i've pretty much given up on it. but, it's the softest, silkiest stuff on the planet even if it won't hold a hair band. lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jetz said:


> I know there are different opinions on women with short hair, just as there are with men with long hair.
> I'd love to hear other opinions.
> 
> J.


I sit on the fence when it comes to hair length, and as with most other things, both long and short suit different people - regardless of age.


----------



## Em in Ohio

MarciKS said:


> mine is baby fine and impossible no matter what length. i've pretty much given up on it. but, it's the softest, silkiest stuff on the planet even if it won't hold a hair band. lol!


Yup - I can totally relate!  The baby clips and baby hair bands won't even stay in my hair!


----------



## MarciKS

Em in Ohio said:


> Yup - I can totally relate!  The baby clips and baby hair bands won't even stay in my hair!


mine either. i got my hair from my daddy. lol! his has been that way his whole life.


----------



## Ceege

I don't recall ever hearing a man ask if he should change his hairstyle.  I've had short hair for decades.  My hair is very thick and in the summer it feels like I'm wearing a knit hat.  So, I have a 'not too short' pixie so I can feel a breeze flow through it in hot weather and it still looks good in the winter after I pull one of my winter hats off - just run my fingers through it and it looks great.  I kind of feel sorry for women with long hair.  They don't seem comfortable with it.  Always pushing it back out of their faces - out of their way.  'To each her/his own' as the saying goes.


----------



## Gary O'

*Guess it's only fair to ask, How do you feel about women over 60 with SHORT hair?*

Fine

Wimin over 90 with short hair;

Fine

Short wimin with long hair;

Fine

Any wimin with any hair;

Fine


----------



## fmdog44

Love short hair on all ages. It makes them appear more self confident. Our hairs dries out as we age and long hair looks funky when it is dry and long. Women's hair styles in the 40's were the worst of all decades.


----------



## treeguy64

Gary O' said:


> *Guess it's only fair to ask, How do you feel about women over 60 with SHORT hair?*
> 
> Fine
> 
> Wimin over 90 with short hair;
> 
> Fine
> 
> Short wimin with long hair;
> 
> Fine
> 
> Any wimin with any hair;
> 
> Fine


Any women with no hair;

Fine


----------



## MarciKS

Sinead O'Connor was bald and she was really pretty. ok wait...not bald but her head was shaved. figured i better fix that before someone picks it to death. lol!


----------



## Keesha

treeguy64 said:


> Any women with no hair;
> 
> Fine





MarciKS said:


> Sinead O'Connor was bald and she was really pretty. ok wait...not bald but her head was shaved. figured i better fix that before someone picks it to death. lol!


Some woman look gorgeous with no hair. Sinead O’Connor is one of them and so is Cetrice Webber from The Voice. She’s beautiful, sexy and can  sing like nobody else


----------



## MarciKS

keesh i'd look crazy gross with no hair. lol!


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> keesh i'd look crazy gross with no hair. lol!


I think I would also but if I had no choice I’ll friggin’ ROCK the look.


----------



## Em in Ohio

fmdog44 said:


> ... Women's hair styles in the 40's were the worst of all decades.


In my opinion, this calls for some images to illustrate your point, fmdog44!


----------



## MarciKS

why is that doggie?


----------



## Don M.

My wife keeps her hair fairly short....goes to the beauty shop every 4 or 5 weeks for a trim.  That's fine with me...I can understand the PITA of keeping long hair combed and washed, etc.


----------



## JaniceM

Em in Ohio said:


> I took criticism for years for being too old for long hair.  I buckled and cut it.  I hated it.  For the good news, by the time the coronavirus restrictions are lifted, all the hideous layers should be grown out.  Short hair is great if you have the face for it - I don't!


I got that for a period of time when I was not yet 27 years old!  One of my squirrely sisters-in-law insisted no one past high school should have long hair because it allegedly pulls down the muscles in your face..


----------



## MarciKS

See this is what bugs me. I don't think anyone has the right to give you crap for the length of hair you choose to have on your head. I've seen residents in nursing homes with long hair. I bought a beautiful butterfly clip for one of the ladies one year at Christmas. I'm 54 and I sometimes wear pigtails. Anybody says anything I really don't care.


----------



## Ceege

My hair - my body -  my business.


----------



## MarciKS

~Brushes leg hair and grins~


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> ~Brushes leg hair and grins~


I hope you're not using a regular hairbrush for it


----------



## fancicoffee13

During the COVID-19 my hair got longer, so when I went for a hair cut, I am going for a longer style and I added color.  I go to a school where a lot of seniors go for cheaper haircuts.  I am liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Nozzle36

I had quite long hair while I was in grammar school; I lived with an older farm couple who had no children of their own. I was moved to town at the beginning of 7th grade to a different family and had my hair cut quite short.. Most of my adulthood I kept it at mid length. I have naturally wavy hair (almost curly hair at shorter lengths). Now I get it cut really short 2 times a year and let it grow out for 6 months. Hate having to sit around waiting to be taken by the cutter. That works for me. I'm not a big fan of long hair - especially on older women, but each to his own. People should wear their hair in whatever style and length suits them.


----------



## Autumn

My younger sister (age 67) got her hair cut very short and my husband liked it so much he kept nagging me to cut mine, too.  When I did, I had all these people telling me how much better I looked.  Made me wonder, how bad did I look before?

But we both really like having short hair and have no plans to grow it back again.


----------



## fancicoffee13

AZ Jim said:


> Depends on the woman and style of cut!
> 
> View attachment 48178


I agree, it depends on the lady. When I got into my 60's, I got it cut really short for convenience sake.  Now, I used to have medium length hair and kept it looking nice.  So, due to the COVID virus era, it is back to medium length, colored, and in a medium bob.  I like to keep it looking nice, and myself too.  My husband likes it longer as well, so it will stay.


----------

